
Do Australian startups actually have a problem hiring talent? - bootload
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/advice/business-planning/hiring-talent-for-australian-startups/
======
hulahoof
This article reeks of the 'innovation boom' solution.

I think bragging about the low cost of Australian developers you can begin to
see why the best devs leave for greener countries.

